# Which equipment should I go for?



## a.yuksel (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all forum members. I am a mechanical engineering student. This is my last year and I am studying on my senior design project. This is about "automatic inflatable yacht fenders" which is not a pleasant topic. I put a link below in case you may not have seen/heard anything like that:

http://www.rapidstow.com/uploads/3/6/4/2/3642079/2070731.jpg

As you see it is inflatable and its main function is to absorb berthing energy of yachts/ships etc. In my design project, these fenders&whole mechanism (while deflated) are placed in the hull of ship and while berthing, all fenders start to step out. Then, inflation starts. However, I'm stuck in equipment choice. What should I choose for inflation operation? An air compressor or an air blower or any other tool that can be useful for this operation?

Besides, I assume that the inflation progress of whole fenders is done in a minute (Fender dimensions~Φ320 mm-1050 mm). The approximate volume of a fender is 3 cubic feet. For 10 fenders = 3 ft3x10 = 30 ft3. An 30 CFM air compressor will work for me? Is that a true calculation method? Should I look for other specs?

Lastly, I should deflate/vacuum the air in fenders when I'm done. Does that require any other tool/equipment like vacuum pump or something? Sorry for my poor English.

Excuse my ignorance about this topic. Thanks in advance.


----------

